# Best City to start my WHV - Travelling in June



## ArnaudPacco (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I did alot of research on the web but I would like some personal advice from those who went to Australia !

I have my WHV and im planning to Travel by mid JUNE / Start of JULY.

I would like to know where is the best place to start my trip. Ive heard that big cities are not the best since it might be low season and everyone is rushing to big centers.

I am open to do any sort of Job, im 23 - I have bartender experience, but I am also really open to do Fruit Picking since I want to apply for a 2nd Visa after that ! I would prefer to work where I can stay, type of guesthouse, but I also want a pay so I can put money on the side and then travel !

If you have any tips, cities that you recommend, that would be awesome ! 

Thanks all !


----------



## mi_li3 (Mar 12, 2015)

I would say Gold Coast and even Cairns area for fruit picking is pretty good? I have heard there was quite a lot of jobs over there, and not too many people ! 

Good luck !


----------



## Ra77 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello Arnaud,

I have been living in Sydney for 3 months now, and I have friends all over Australia so I can help you plan your trip and/or give you a better understanding of what's coming. I would go to Queensland (Cairns, Gold Coast) or Melbourne first because I think you enjoy them better during winter than Sydney. Here is a short list of all the things I know about the cities:

-*Cairns* is not known for being an amazing city, it's famous for all the things around it. The great barrier reef, great natural parks and dense forests, it's perfect to go hiking, diving and if you have time and money you will absolutuely love it. Hoewever, I have a friend who stayed in Cairns and told me that she didn't really liked it since the city was

-*Melbourne * is in my opinion the best city to spend winter, it's full of life and has a unique european feel to it. It's extremely young and is known for having the best nightlife of every city in Austalia.

-*Sydney * Is an amazing city, not only is it full of breathtakingly amazing landscapes of the opera and the harbour bridge, the sunsets are amazing. One thing you have to keep in mind is that it is the most expensive city in Australia. If you want a room by yourself be prepared to spend at least AUD 300 $. Apart from public transport and accomodation, it isn't that crazy expensive but be prepared and have a budget before coming to Sydney.

Finding a job in Australia is easier than in Europe , if you're looking for a job in hospitality or construction you shouldn't experience to much trouble. I would personally go to Melbourne for winter, work and enjoy time there, move 2 months berfore summer in Sydney, get a job there and finish it off with a great roadtrip around Cairns and the Gold Coast.

If you have any questions, fire away I will be happy to help you out if you need anymore info.


----------

